# 4" Pipe Diameter...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What is the inside diameter for 4" cast & 4" PVC sewer pipe ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya asking us to break out our floding fuler on Friday evening???


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

4.026" PVC inside diameter and 3.94" for CI

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

5.3 and 5.6


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i am not sure. i bet the outside diameter is more accurate than the inside diameter.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

There are multiple tables available. Google it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Both 4" ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With regard to cast iron, are we talking service weight, extra heavy or what? 

And regarding PVC, are we talking schedule 40, schedule 80 or schedule 120 or some other size?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Both 4" ?



I'd say yes.


----------

